# I still have high BBT's, but I got my period???



## S_Dowd

I'm am soooo confused. I've been charting for 4-5 months now, and my cycles are pretty consistent. This was our first month officially trying to conceive, and I ovulated just like always. My luteal phase is generally 12-13 days long. At 9 dpo my temp dropped and I started spotting. The next day my temp was still low and the bleeding picked up and I had really horrendous cramps/moderate to heavy bleeding. The next day, my temp went up. (I was also getting up super early) Bleeding was moderate, the next day it was light/spotting. Today it's gone. My BBT's have stayed up above the cover line!!! 

I checked my cervical position, today since my period is over, and it is VERY high, very soft, and I can't tell if it's open or closed because my fingertips can barely reach it. Usually it's low and hard at this point. I'm soooo confused!

Has anyone out here experienced anything similar???? HELP!!!


----------



## Annamumof3

hi,
sorry haven't as much experience as some of the ladies on here!
but could your bleed have been implantation bleeding?
xx good luck xx


----------



## S_Dowd

I don't know??? I've never been pregnant before, so I don't know. It lasted 5 days, and was moderate-heavy bleeding in the middle. I've heard of this happening to some women that do end up being pregnant, but I'm not sure.

I suppose it is possible that it was implantation bleeding, especially since the bleeding started 3 days before my period was supposed to arrive. That was really strange. Anyone else have thoughts/advice?


----------



## Ilovehim89

S_Dowd said:


> I don't know??? I've never been pregnant before, so I don't know. It lasted 5 days, and was moderate-heavy bleeding in the middle. I've heard of this happening to some women that do end up being pregnant, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I suppose it is possible that it was implantation bleeding, especially since the bleeding started 3 days before my period was supposed to arrive. That was really strange. Anyone else have thoughts/advice?

it COULD happen. Some people mistake it for a period. I had IB last pregnancy but it only was light spotting barely noticeable. I do think you should take a test though! :hugs: good luck to you!


----------



## S_Dowd

I guess i could get a dollar store test, but part of me is like... You had your period!!! There is no way you are pregnant.

At this point, if it wasn't a period, I am 15 dpo so a preg test should def show up pos/neg by now and be 100% accurate.


----------



## Sommerfugl

I would test! If your temps are still up then it's very possible that it wasn't a proper period and you could just be one of those people who have bleeding while they are pregnant?
Good luck!


----------



## S_Dowd

Bleh, I know u guys are right!!!! I just hate :bfn: and I had already accepted that it didn't happen this month, and had a really good attitude/feeling about April! I'm still assuming I'm not preggers and my hormones are just psychotic and my progesterone levels are taking longer to drop.


----------



## Ilovehim89

S_Dowd said:


> Bleh, I know u guys are right!!!! I just hate :bfn: and I had already accepted that it didn't happen this month, and had a really good attitude/feeling about April! I'm still assuming I'm not preggers and my hormones are just psychotic and my progesterone levels are taking longer to drop.

:test::test::test:

I will keep my fingers crossed for your :bfp:


----------



## ellie27

If this is not common for you then its a good sign.

I only charted 2 months but the first month my temps did not drop below the coverline til day 3 of my period so it may be common??:flower:


----------



## S_Dowd

Update:

I took a dollar tree preg test yesterday and it was negative, but my temp was still up, today! I really don't think I'm pregnant, but I'll prob test again in a week if it stays high.

Oh and my period is finished. It went down the first 2 days of my period then went back up during the third and has stayed up ever since. I'm now on CD 7 or 16dpo depending on how you look at it. So I have had 5 temps above my coverline after a 2 day dip.

My temp ALWAYS goes down the day I start, I get a random high temp on CD 3-4 and then it drops down and stays down until I ovulate. Every cycle it does this. It's just strange, and I'm hoping it doesn't mean I'm having a fertility issue :(


----------



## Little1ne

did you ever find out?


----------



## S_Dowd

haha wow this is an old post

No I was not pregnant. Since then, I've realized how bizarre my cycles are, so nothing surprises me, anymore.

I'm currently 19dpo and still no AF, plus I have almost every pregnancy symptom, but I still wouldn't be surprised if I started tomorrow. So yeah, just a weird month.


----------



## Leinzlove

Lol, I saw this was your thread and checked it out. I'm so rooting for your update of those 2 beautiful lines... finally! :hugs:


----------



## sweetmere

This is happening to me right now. I started my period today, it's heavy bleeding and cramping so not implantation bleeding, I also got a bfn today. I'm 12 dpo and I've charted for months...my luteal phase is ALWAYS 15 days long...except for this month. I can also always tell 1-2 days before my period starts because my temp drops to 97.0-97.3...today it was 97.7 so obviously I wasn't expecting AF today...

:/


----------



## mandy_grovie1

sometimes our cycle tends to be weird :( best of luck to you ladies TTC!! xxx


----------



## nbarnes

I bled on the 2nd April for one day 10dpo, then cramping hit and then 8 days later my period starts, light to begin with then a bit heavier wore a pad twice and have been using tampons since. All my symptoms are gone but notice my bbt is high again. Annoying that is, but anyway. my symptoms were:

sore nipples especially when I took my bra off at night, back ache, cramps after bleeding for one day ten days after ovulation, headaches, slight nausea, slight queaziness and a funny taste in my mouth today the 16 March 2012. I live in australia. I started slightly cramping again today. I read you can still be pregnant and have a period is this correct?


----------



## Efee

Hi I'm new to all this and yes I think you can still have a bleed but be pregnant. I am in the same stage as you- temp is high today 36.7c / 98.06f and I am on day 3 of a bleed. My temp has stayed high. I did a test yday and it was negative. So confusing! Would anyone recommend an ovulation kit?


----------



## mommapowers32

16 dpo and still no AF man that yould DRIVE me NUTS!! GL to you all!


----------

